# Cycle virgin wanting to pop cherry



## kiwimike (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey guys. O.k so I'm a AAS virgin and I've just found a source. I want to run a low dose of test E to see how I respond to gear and I need some advice regarding dosage and whether or not I could get away with not taking an AI? I'm not wanting to take huge doses of test for this experiment and I will be talking to my DR and getting regular bloods done. Any advice would be great thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2016)

What do.you think a low dose is?


----------



## anewguy (Sep 1, 2016)

You may be able to get away without an AI, but you should certainly have one on hand anyway.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 1, 2016)

First cycle, the usual is 600 test, pin twice a week.  Should keep diet in check and you will see results.  No going back once you start though!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 1, 2016)

Just look back at his thread history and ask yourself if this guy needs any gear let alone fukking clen. No, you're an idiot.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 1, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> First cycle, the usual is 600 test, pin twice a week.  Should keep diet in check and you will see results.  No going back once you start though!!



Thanks beefcake. Sounds good. Yea my diet is gtg, I'm on a high protein low carb and eating clean.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 1, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Just look back at his thread history and ask yourself if this guy needs any gear let alone fukking clen. No, you're an idiot.



Yea I'm an idiot and your a wanker. Piss off if you don't have any advice.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 1, 2016)

anewguy said:


> You may be able to get away without an AI, but you should certainly have one on hand anyway.



Sweet man, I'll make sure that I get my AI and monitor bloods regularly. My DR knows what I'm up to so he may even prescribe me something.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What do.you think a low dose is?



Not too sure that's why I asked


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 2, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> Yea I'm an idiot and your a wanker. Piss off if you don't have any advice.



Good to see you are learning now. So does wanker refer to my sexual practices, being in close proximity to a "jerkoff", or that you think I'm egotistical? I'm gonna go with the 1st one and say thank you. Yes I am.

My advice in more simpler terms is not to do gear at all yet. You need more research because just reading a few threads would have helped you to better answer that question. You just found a source. Have you put in as much time reading about AAS as it pertains to you and your needs/goals vs your search for AAS??? Most importantly, it really cant really be answered definitively. Bloods are the only way to know for sure wtf you need or don't need. You can find a guideline by as to which guys will follow but it's *not definitive*. Start with that or something similar and make adjustments along the way with bloods. That's the best answer you can get. And you can find that answer to questions like yours over and over. I only took to being so harsh with you considering your past threads. Especially the debacle of BP meds and clen...


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2016)

Start by reading THIS.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 2, 2016)

Awesome man thanks for the advice. I have been training seriously for quite a few years and have considered aas for a long time. Im just trying to get a feel for things. My dr put me on bp meds because thats what they give diabetics to help prevent kidney problems. I wont do clen again because I know better now and test will give me the results i desire. Thanks again man


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 2, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Start by reading THIS.



Lol thanks  I did a few weeks ago and actually copied it down. I also priced it out and calculated the amount i would need to buy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> Thanks beefcake. Sounds good. Yea my diet is gtg, I'm on a high protein low carb and eating clean.



This is crap. Low carb equals shit for energy and no muscle gains. There is no such thing as eating clean either. Let's work on this before you go on. 



kiwimike said:


> Not too sure that's why I asked



When I hear guys say low dose I think 200mg or so. Which is ****ing dumb. You don't take 2mg asprin for a headache.  It's sub therapeutic 

500mg for first cycle.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 2, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is crap. Low carb equals shit for energy and no muscle gains. There is no such thing as eating clean either. Let's work on this before you go on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks heaps. Im wanting to get the most out of it, I am committed to getting all the fine points sorted before I pin myself. I'll deff get a good pct sorted and have some AI on hand. I hit the gym religiously its my one focus in life I love it. I am not the sort of guy who thinks AAS do all the work. Results come from hard work and eating quality protein and good carbs.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2016)

I'd like to hear Zilla or Spongy's take on low carb dieting for type 1 diabetics.  I was introduced to a guy that was having trouble with incredible swings in his BGL, and he did really well on a long term low carb run. He was a low carb maniac and sexual deviant.

I really hate dispensing life or death type of medical diet advice because of the repercussions of being wrong. Carbs are fuel, but when a body has trouble with carb management, to take the offending macro out can't be outside the realm of discussion.

Here is the clinical experience of 22, other probable sexual deviants that had uncontrollable type 1. They were placed on long term low carb diets (70-90g daily). They showed increased BGL stability in the long term with no other notable negatives in their blood profiles.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/16454166/


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2016)

Joliver said:


> I'd like to hear Zilla or Spongy's take on low carb dieting for type 1 diabetics.  I was introduced to a guy that was having trouble with incredible swings in his BGL, and he did really well on a long term low carb run. He was a low carb maniac and sexual deviant.
> 
> I really hate dispensing life or death type of medical diet advice because of the repercussions of being wrong. Carbs are fuel, but when a body has trouble with carb management, to take the offending macro out can't be outside the realm of discussion.
> 
> ...



I have a traiNing partner who has T1DM.  He looked like shit. I put him on a keto diet months ago. He reviewed the plan with his specialists at Josslin. They ok'd it.

He ran into one issue at night before bed where he would start feeling hypo. 20g carbs was all it took to remedy that.  

His a1c dropped over a point and he hasn't had to use Humalog on top of his lantus.

And his physique changed dramatically. Dropped from 225 to 205 and has gotten much stronger.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have a traiNing partner who has T1DM.  He looked like shit. I put him on a keto diet months ago. He reviewed the plan with his specialists at Josslin. They ok'd it.
> 
> He ran into one issue at night before bed where he would start feeling hypo. 20g carbs was all it took to remedy that.
> 
> ...



First and foremost.....I think that is an insightful and real world experience that will help our treasured new member with his diet as he embarks down the road of physical improvement.

Second....I hope you explode squat through a titanium laced jersey barrier next time speed day rolls around. Nobody threatens the jol!* EVER!!!!!













*Threat excludes larger, more powerful, men on unreasonable doses of oxymetholone.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 2, 2016)

Joliver said:


> I'd like to hear Zilla or Spongy's take on low carb dieting for type 1 diabetics.  I was introduced to a guy that was having trouble with incredible swings in his BGL, and he did really well on a long term low carb run. He was a low carb maniac and sexual deviant.
> 
> I really hate dispensing life or death type of medical diet advice because of the repercussions of being wrong. Carbs are fuel, but when a body has trouble with carb management, to take the offending macro out can't be outside the realm of discussion.
> 
> ...



I don't really have a lot to add to what you already stated man. 

Low carb dieting is certainly very effective for T1D individuals because when your own immune system has suddenly decided to kill off B-cells and leave you with no insulin...high carb diets are not going to be a fun ride 
Even healthy individuals can have major issues with high carb intakes due to poor levels of insulin sensitivity (not a fixed marker, can be altered in time) and in such a situation its important to adapt the diet to suite the individual - not the other way round. 

I've always preached dietary adherence > everything else. Higher carb intakes may be more optimal on paper for hypertrophy but if in reality it makes the individual feel like shit, puts their health at risk, etc then compromises have to be made.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I don't really have a lot to add to what you already stated man.
> 
> Low carb dieting is certainly very effective for T1D individuals because when your own immune system has suddenly decided to kill off B-cells and leave you with no insulin...high carb diets are not going to be a fun ride
> Even healthy individuals can have major issues with high carb intakes due to poor levels of insulin sensitivity (not a fixed marker, can be altered in time) and in such a situation its important to adapt the diet to suite the individual - not the other way round.
> ...



See....good info!

And for future reference, it's about 60/40 of shit I don't know and need advice from you or "I want to see the girl in your avi" without looking you up....respectively...or not.....who knows...only jol.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 2, 2016)

This is all great advice guys. I thrive on a low carb diet. I find that they wipe me out really easily so I go low carb. Eating heaps of protein and a small ammount of carbs eg a whole chicken for lunch and an apple seems to greatly improve things. My HBA1c has gone down from 118 to below 75 which is good as far as I go. I have more energy and don't need to take naps during the day.


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

500mg is good for first cycle


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

o and keep an ai on hand you never know


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 28, 2016)

You're good. Gyno is not instantaneous. If it turns into an issue reduce dose, or buy and AI. I don't know what you mean by low dose, for excellent effect I would run 4 to 500mg


----------

